# Microsoft Office 2007 - How to Freeze Multiple Rows or Columns



## DeDLySMuRF (Mar 20, 2009)

To freeze multiple rows first highlight row 1. Navigate to the "View" selection and left click on the "Freeze Panes". Now select the "Freeze Top Row" option.

Row 1 is now Frozen. If you have multiple Rows that need to be frozen they must be added in a backwards manner. From here you must again select row 1. Now you must Right Click on row 1 and select "Insert". 

This causes Row 1 to drop down to Row 2, adding an additional row above Row 1. Row 1 and Row 2 will now be frozen. You can insert as many Rows above the original Row 1 which you have locked, all the rows inserted become locked. Allowing muliple Rows to be held in place.

Follow the same directions for freezing multiple Columns, except using Column A as your begin point.

Hope this helps,

Tim


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

Actually, this is more work than necessary. To freeze multiple rows just highlight the row below where you want to freeze. Then select "Freeze Panes". For example, if you want the top 5 rows frozen, you'd highlight row 6.

Same with columns, except you highlight the row to the right of where you want to freeze.

You can also select a single cell and choose "Freeze Panes" which will freeze both rows and columns and the same time, above and to the left of the selected cell.

HTH
Elkar


----------

